# Fire Nuts



## wholesmoker (Nov 24, 2006)

Been looking up recipes for smoked nuts. Found two different methods. One calls for "marinating" the nuts in hot sauce and salt for at least 30 minutes, but most others suggest using cayenne or a spicy rub mix with salt and either butter, olive oil, or a combo. Was wondering if anyone has tried the different methods and compared the results. What I haven't seen is the way I make them in the oven at my restaurant, which is to coat them egg whites, cayenne and salt, roast in oven until brownish then toss in olive oil when finished. Don't know what would happen to the egg whites in a smoker though.


----------

